# Helmets? Which are the good ones?



## Sid Post (Jun 27, 2010)

I have used construction helmets that were terrible and some that were pretty good. Since I'm ordering on-line for one to use with a chainsaw, I'm basically trying to make sure I'm getting a good one that is comfortable to wear.

I am a little biased towards the Husky just because of the name and past good experiences with their products. I'm planning on getting some Labonville chaps so, getting their helmet is about $20 cheaper by the time I add extra shipping in. Bailey's lists several different brands that are hard for me to compare.

Basically, I'm comparing a Labonville helmet versus the other options. I would rather pay $20 extra to get a better helmet if that's what it takes. What I'm looking for in basic order of importance:


Safety - will it protect me if I need it?
Comfort - it won't protect me if I don't wear it.
Hearing and Eye protection - need to save what's left.

For the brand you like best:
How comfortable is the helmet suspension and weight? How does it adjust?
Will the hearing protection work with a pair of glasses, even in cold temperatures? How hard is it to get replacement parts today and in the future? What questions and features am I missing?

Thanks!
Sid


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 27, 2010)

I've actually done a comparison of several of the top brand helmets. The hands down, run away winner was the Rockman. I've got half a dozen of them and it's the one I wear. Fits well, stays on your head, light weight, coolest of them all, and tougher than wang leather.


----------



## Sid Post (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks BuddhaKat!

When I searched this site, I didn't find any specific reviews. Did I miss a thread or link for your reviews?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 27, 2010)

No, it's for an article for another website. It hasn't been published yet.


----------



## tree md (Jun 27, 2010)

I assume you are talking about helmets for working the ground. If you are asking about climbing/arborist helmets check out Black Diamond. Often overlooked by a lot of climbers. Very comfy and light weight. About half the price of Petzl helmets which are comparable.

As for ground helmets, I buy the Stihl hard hats in bulk with muffs and mesh face shield incorporated into them. I never heard any complaints from my guys about wearing them (except for them being hot in the Summer). I wear one on the ground sometimes and it works fine for me. To tell the truth, I have worn the Husky hard hats before as well and can tell no difference...


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, both the Stihl and Husky helmets were good as well. The only real advantage of the Rockman is the holes in the top. They really let the air get through. I also like the adjuster a little better. Any of them are really good though.


----------



## Sid Post (Jun 27, 2010)

Is a Premium Rockman Lumberjack System worth ~$30 more then the Husqvarna system or even more then the Labonville? Air holes in the top of the Rockman sound like a very good thing but, they are expensive.

Any yes, all work will be at ground level and NOT in the air. I'm not a profession lumberjack but, this helmet system will see a lot of of use with a Stihl line trimmer and backpack blower. I do limited chainsaw work and that's what really concerns me but, I have had a rock bounce back into a shoe with the line trimmer and the thought of one to the face has me convinced I should be using a helmet with it as well. Now, I wear safety boots most of time (steel toe, puncture resistant, etc.) and need more then muffs and gloves with the string trimmer too.

So, overall I'm looking at purchasing chaps (Labonville competition), helmet system, chainsaw gloves, and a pair of chainsaw boots (Labonville) for chainsaw work. Some of this gear will see other use as well.

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 27, 2010)

Sid Post said:


> Is a Premium Rockman Lumberjack System worth ~$30 more then the Husqvarna system or even more then the Labonville? Air holes in the top of the Rockman sound like a very good thing but, they are expensive.
> 
> Any yes, all work will be at ground level and NOT in the air. I'm not a profession lumberjack but, this helmet system will see a lot of of use with a Stihl line trimmer and backpack blower. I do limited chainsaw work and that's what really concerns me but, I have had a rock bounce back into a shoe with the line trimmer and the thought of one to the face has me convinced I should be using a helmet with it as well. Now, I wear safety boots most of time (steel toe, puncture resistant, etc.) and need more then muffs and gloves with the string trimmer too.
> 
> ...


I didn't try the lower price Rockman, but I'm clearly liking the one I have. But much the same as anything in life, it's the personal preferences that count. I can tell you this, I have the Labonville 2" chainsaw boots and I'm telling you, they are fantastic. I've had them for about a year now and they've spent a whole season in the forest. They don't look new, but they don't look worn either. They get 5 stars on my scale. The gloves I use are the Amick's. http://www.amickssuperstore.com/LumberWorks_Chainsaw_Gloves_p/lumberworks chainsaw gloves.htm. Those 10 ply's of Kevlar sure do make a fella feel safe. These things are amazing for both fit and durability. I'm betting I'll get two years out of a $30 pair of gloves. I also have the Labonville 6 ply and Husky 9 ply chaps. Either is great. The Husky chaps match my saw better. 

PPE Rocks. Thank you for including the full gamut in your cutting day.


----------

